# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Feeling pulse in back of head

## qwerty

so i dont know if this 'normal' or not but when i'm laying down i can feel the pulse in the back of my head...been like this for a while. i think i might have adhd or add so maybe i just notice something like this more than others. also.. the pulse really wouldnt be that big of a problem but if i'm trying to do something like WILD obviously it makes it harder

what are your thoughts?

----------


## Dizko

Use it as an anchor for your wilding?

----------


## John11

> Use it as an anchor for your wilding?



That's what I do sometimes.  

Also, if you don't actively pay attention to it, you'll stop noticing it after a while.

----------


## Tara

How does ADD or ADHD connect to a pulsating in your head?

Anyways, I get this sometimes. If I've moved around a lot before going to bed and lay down suddenly, I can feel my heart and blood pumping through my entire body. It's very apparent in my fingers and my head. Sometimes the pulsing in my head continues and turns into a headache, unfortunately.

Maybe you have a high blood pressure so you can feel the blood pumping hard through your head.

----------


## qwerty

> Maybe you have a high blood pressure so you can feel the blood pumping hard through your head.



Actually I do have high blood pressure...

----------


## Brandon Heat

It could be high blood pressure.

And have you ever done Acid before AKA LSD? This is a common side effect of using such a drug.

----------


## shrimpster

I sometimes can feel a pulse in the back of my head - it only really happens when ever I'm feeling energetic/pissed off though, and as you said that you have high blood pressure the pulse will probably because of that.

----------


## rvdork

I usually sleep on one side, so my ear is on the pillow, and I can almost always feel my pulse in my ear, and hear it too.  I don't notice it after a while, though.
~rvdork  ::banana::

----------


## deepsleep

omg I hate that
I can always feal my pulse in my head and i think i could have ADHD or ADD

----------


## Amethyst Star

If it's bothering you, try using a softer pillow so there's not so much pressure on the back of your head, or try using something (pillow, towel, etc.) under your neck or shoulders to put your head in a slightly different position so that you're not laying so much on that particular vein/artery.

I can't wear ear-plugs to bed because I get distracted by the sound of my heartbeat.  It's along the lines where it's more bothersome to breathe when you think about it than when you just breathe naturally.   :smiley:

----------

